# Best Charger for NiMH Batteries



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

What is the best charger for charging NiMH batteries?

I have a tritan, but it is very hard to program, the instructions are very poor.....

Any advice would be helpful

Bubba


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Madstang on 31 Jan 2014 06:53 AM 
What is the best charger for charging NiMH batteries?

I have a tritan, but it is very hard to program, the instructions are very poor.....

Any advice would be helpful

Bubba
Bubba,

I use the tenergy B6S Smart Charger for my old NiMH batteries. It is also capable of charging Lipo. Li-ion, NiCD. The instructions are very simple to understand and there are YouTube videos showing how to use it. Bought mine from Jonathan Bliese at EMW, about three years ago. These are available in both the power supply version (I have) and the AC wall plug version (No power supply).


----------



## K.A.Simpson (Mar 6, 2008)

I have my charger from Hobbyking. Basically the same as Gary. My power supply to the charger is a laptop power supply which gives 19 volts. 

Charger from Hobbyking will be about $20 US. Only fault is you have to look up operating instructions on internet, or be like me, plug & play now, read instructions later! 

Andrew 
Sandbar & Mudcrab Railway


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I found the latest Hobby King brand chargers have crappy tactile label buttons rather than the type of through the case clicky buttons used on say Turnigy chargers from HK. I use and recommend the Turnigy Accucell-6 up to 15 NiMh/NiCd cells and the Accucell-8 for 16 or more cells.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a simple, inexpensive one that works well. 

http://www.batteryspace.com/Multi-C...er-for-9.6V---18V-NiMH/Nicd-Battery-Pack.aspx


----------

